# 6138 And Hilwalking



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just a quick grab shot really to get some ideas. Usual A70 digicam, cropped and retouched in Photoshop. jpeg'd down to just over 100k. Like I said - just messing around...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice George









Shame about the leather


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Never heard of that book.

This is a good one, though there's probably a newer edition out by now:










<90KB


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Ah yes, good ol' Langmuir.

Yup, mine is the new "Bible" and the official publication of the ML and WGL Schemes. Thank God mine's out of the way now, all I am concentrating on is the winter stuff. Don't know if I'll do the assessment though.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice George
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boots or the strap Mac?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Don't know if I'll do the assessment though.


But you get to spend the night in a snow hole! Come on, you know it makes sense









...I didn't bother either!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It was funny enough this year up near Killin (just for Mac







) out on the "tarmacs" looking for snow to do some axe arrests. We did find some in the end, about 80 sq feet of it.

I wish someone had had a camera: if we did not arrest in time, we came off the snowy bit and ripped our kecks to bits
















Certainly helped to refine the technique though









I don't know though Rich, next year I have two weeks at Lochearnhead (near Killin again) and will be in the mountains for most of that two weeks solid, leading groups of Scouts. I might fancy Winter ML after that, once the log book has a solid block of the Highlands in it.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

ESL said:


> Just a quick grab shot really to get some ideas. Usual A70 digicam, cropped and retouched in Photoshop. jpeg'd down to just over 100k. Like I said - just messing around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George,

where did you get the strap?









And is the lug width 19mm cos it fits very nicely?









Toby


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

is that a 20mm squeezed into the 19mm gap of that 6138?









It does look like a good fit - is it a RIOS ? because my RIOS perforated strap fits a 20mm lug with a bit of play - never thought of trying it on my 6138.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's actually one of the TF-Rally Straps and, as you spotted, 20mm squeezed into 19mm. It's a good fit though, and not much of a squeeze.

It's a good combination for me and I like it all so much, I have worn this combo for two solid weeks now.

It's an ace Seiko, I'm very glad I did not have to sell it now.


----------

